# East/West Feet



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello everyone! Quick question if anyone knows. I'm starting to get a little concerned about my Nala girl. As a pup she knuckled and we corrected that and then she developed some East/West feet. I'm familiar with the fault and know that it can't be corrected; however, it seems now that it's only one foot, not both, and it's starting to look like her shoulder is being affected. I'm working, again, so I can't get a good pic but I will definitely post one when I get home tomorrow and can get a good example pic. It's like her shoulder is out of line then her leg curves in and her foot points out. She ambulates fine and it does not seem to bother her one bit. I'm just curious if this is normal with east/wet feet (I'm familiar but never had a dog with this condition) or if it's something I should be taking more seriously. My vet is a small country vet, whom I love, but is very small and has to refer out for x-rays and more advanced testing. I don't want to put Nala or my wallet through unnecessary testing since is not bothered but it all but also want to correct it now versus when she gets older if it could cause her problems in the future. I'm planning on taking her to my vet still for at least an opinion but I thought I would reach out here first and wanted to see what you guys and gals had experience with.

~Jess


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

sounds like maybe a fiddle front? Definitely interested in photos.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

That's a fault I hadn't heard so I did some research and you may be right. The strange thing is it's only really on one side and the top curve seems more at her shoulder than elbow. These are the best pics I have on hand and will take better ones tomorrow. When she sits, she typically seems most comfortable with her feet together and her right front splays out to the side if that makes sense.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

weird to only be in one leg. It may have been due to an injury at some point to one of her bones. Typically, anything that slows the growth on one bone, and not on the other, causes it to grow unevenly. I would definitely see the vet, and also elevate her food bowls. Make them high enough so that she has to stand on her tiptoes, literally, to get the food. I use the ones that attach to the side of the crate, so they're highly adjustable. Right about the height of their withers is a good spot. 

Sometimes splinting can help, if it's caught early. Otherwise, you're looking at surgery. As she gets older, the strain will start to tell.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

She's 8 mos. We have an appointment for next week. I wouldn't be surprised if she injured it somehow she has always had a lot of "junk in her trunk" and very strong hind legs and did a lot of jumping from a young age so that's a lot of pounding on the front legs jumping down. I was watching her this am and I think now it may be a problem with her elbow. Sometimes she stands straight on the leg and the elbow seems to give way giving her that "fiddle" shape on that one side and she never seems to have that foot flat. It's either on her toes some or on the side of her paw (the EW look). It doesn't seem to bother her now but we know with pits they can have some pain and we never know it. Poor Nala girl, hopefully it won't be TOO hard to correct. I'll keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Wellll....the good news is, well I don't know if there is good news. The vet and surgeon both said that it is a genetic defect, basically fiddle front on one side more or less, and there is no evidence of any prior damage. They said that the bones just did not grow properly and while we COULD do surgery, we're looking at probably 8k or so and having to go to Philly to do it at UPenn. They said it shouldn't bother her until she's older and they are more worried about her pastern/wrist causing her issues. Both recommend just letting her go and work on preventing issues. We will start her on Dasaquin with our next food shipment and try to keep her from jumping down on it as much as we can. Vet said she'll be a perfect pet but she's not going to be doing any work or hard impact playing. They also said that it may improve as she broadens but won't be completely corrected. Fortunately, she doesn't have the drive for either and is quite happy laying on the sofa with hubs as she is a total daddy's girl. She does love to wrestle with Kaos and play with Ciara and her ball but aside from the running, that shouldn't be too bad. 

Poor Nala girl.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update Jess. Sure wish it was better news. Feel bad for Nala. I can relate, a specialist diagnosed my now 3 year old male with genetic hip dysplasia when he was two years old. He can't run, go for walks and just kind of waddles around the house. Naturally, he is the model dog and has a great personality. Breaks my heart to see him try to navigate the stairs. Hopefully, Nala can have a somewhat normal life and just enjoy her time on the sofa with your husband.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks Joe. As sad as it makes me for Nala girl, I'm pretty positive at this point she could care less! She has very little drive so we don't have to worry much about her wanting to do more than she can. Plus the stuff she does love to do, other than snuggle, is chase Ciara around with the ball and tussle with Kaos, neither of which should be a problem. So in that way we're luckier than you and your poor boy. Like yours, I'm sure she will be a model pup with the sweetest personality once she grows out of this mischievous puppy stage. 

~Jess


----------

